# My pictures of the UK Lake District



## Wintermint (May 1, 2017)

I live just on the edge of what is known as the Lake District here in England. It is a beautiful area of mountains and lakes (no surprise there!) in the far north of the country, just south of the border with Scoland. Photography is a hobby of mine and I go to the Lakes regularly with my camera and take pictures of the scenery. With the indulgence of fellow members I will post some here from time to time (all my own work!)


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2017)

Great photos; beautiful country!


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful Wintermint, it is years since I visited the Lake District.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)

Great pictures Wintermint, I like that your Border Terriers are in a couple of them! :love_heart:  Would love to see more!


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2017)

Gorgeous! More please!


----------



## Pam (May 3, 2017)

Lovely photos!  I live near to the South Lakes but haven't been there for a while. Must make use of my bus pass this summer and have a trip to Windermere.


----------



## Wintermint (May 3, 2017)

Small world Pam - my daughter lives in Kendal! 

Here's a couple more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2017)

Very nice, the second photo looks like a painting.


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2017)

Stunning country views. Good job!


----------



## Callie (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful photos. I lingered awhile with the first photo and the one with dog on it's tummy. The last photo reminds me of a painting, but can't remember what it was called.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2017)

Enjoy very much. Beautiful country.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2017)

Great pics, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bobw235 (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful shots and an area I am eager to explore one day. I have posted a number of shots from elsewhere in the UK, and love the scenery there.


----------



## Temperance (May 9, 2017)

Lovely photos.  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## AprilT (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Wintermint (May 10, 2017)

A couple more..


----------

